# Tornado during a basketball game



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 8, 2008)

Some people may have already seen this because it is kinds old but here it is anyway. Alabama vs. Mississippi State during the SEC tournament. I was watching when it happened and it was pretty erie.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 8, 2008)

I saw this on Sportscenter.... Scary stuff.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah I was sitting there watching and didn't know what to think. Then of course those storms moved through my neck of the woods later in the night. They were aweful.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yikes... I've never seen a tornado in person. Although part of me would like to see one from a safe distance some day. 

All we get in New England is snow and rain.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 8, 2008)

We have had tornado warning here at least once a week for like the last two months. Spring here is aweful. The bad thing here is you can't see them coming because of the forests and stuff.


----------



## El Caco (Apr 8, 2008)

Wouldn't you shit if you were one of the crew up there, I would have freaked out just being there.


----------



## El Caco (Apr 8, 2008)

I was once in the upper floor of a house that you can only go down by a set of stairs on the outside of the house when some bad weather hit in the middle of the day. It was so dark at midday you would have sworn it was midnight and a new moon and it was wild, the house was shaking and it was loud, it was absolutely terrifying. We later found out that a Tornado tore up a street about 3 kms away. It was only a small one but it still tore of some roofs, threw a boat and did a decent amount of damage, I could not imagine what it would have been like for the people who lived on that street and I'm glad I live in a place that almost never has them.

Immediately after it finished the sky was clear, the weather was perfect and the surf was pumping, I scored some of the best barrels I have ever ridden that day.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 8, 2008)

That story is the weekly story of my life from about late Feb. to June.


----------



## El Caco (Apr 8, 2008)

Stuff that, I could not live anywhere that has frequently reoccurring natural disasters.

No one in the house had any idea what was going on, we had never experienced anything like it, I've been in the middle of some cyclones, I have even surfed in one but they were nothing like that, they are just a lot of strong wind.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah here I have tornados in the spring and hurricanes in the summer. This place really sucks.


----------

